
Watson Developer Cloud: Speech Android SDK - neilmack
https://developer.ibm.com/open/watson-developer-cloud-speech-android-sdk/
======
steaminghacker
No. I want offline versions of this, because you can't rely on a network when
on the move.

------
IshKebab
The alternative is Bing's voice recognition API. You get a decent number of
free requests and then have to pay.

Google have on too but there is a quota limit of 50 requests per day with no
possibility to pay for more, unless you use it via Android or HTML, in which
case it is unlimited (though I bet they'll block you if you use too much).

There aren't any good offline voice recognition systems that I know of.

~~~
cypher543
PocketSphinx[1] isn't bad. I'm sure one could get better accuracy with a DNN
recognizer, but good luck getting something like Kaldi to run on a smartphone.

1:
[https://github.com/cmusphinx/pocketsphinx](https://github.com/cmusphinx/pocketsphinx)

2: [http://kaldi-asr.org/](http://kaldi-asr.org/)

------
Mikeb85
This is interesting. Part of me wants to dislike the idea of cloud services
because I like the idea of having the app on the phone itself. But part of me
thinks this is super cool because Google Now (and all the speech recognition
and whatnot) is cloud based and works great. Having this available to devs is
great.

~~~
on_and_off
Google Now also works offline in a very limited fashion. On mobile, not
addressing the offline case is a big issue, mobile networks are far too
unreliable.

